# Questionaut, point, and click game, you will never complete!



## kburra (Oct 10, 2020)

No matter how clever you are, you will never solve this, just point and click, and answer the questions to move on!!  (needs Flash Player)
Play here.(Good luck)


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

I got to the 5th part (5/8) and, since it is getting late and I'm falling asleep, I had to quit. How far did you get?


----------



## kburra (Oct 14, 2020)

RubyK said:


> I got to the 5th part (5/8) and, since it is getting late and I'm falling asleep, I had to quit. How far did you get?


Yep me too..5th part.


----------

